# "Good" multicolor vs "bad" multicolor



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm fairly confident that I understand most IBC color/pattern standards, but this one puzzles me still: Multis. Personally, I like multis, but I'm not clear on what constitutes a good multi that would do well in its class at shows. Could someone clarify, and possibly post pictures comparing a nice show quality multicolor with a sub-par multi? ;-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

THANK YOU for posting this! I've actually been wondering the same thing! I've been looking around with no luck this far.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dobby was wondering too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

subscribed.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

subscribing as well, but i'll at least contribute to it:










okay so it's not a RELEVANT contribution, but it's something, right?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was interested in finding this out too 
Nice rapping T-Rex btw


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay, I've done some more snooping, and I think I've got it:
A good multi looks like a watercolor painting, with 3 or more colors blending into each other on the body and fins. A solid color with undesireable wash does not qualify. 
*Good multi:
*







*
Bad multis:
*


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Rawr, darn photobucket done messed up the pics again. Sorry for any page stretching, folks!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Alright, pics fixed themselves.
Anyone else have any pics/info on what constitutes a "good" multi? Or any tips on how to start a good multi line? How hard would it be to create decent multicolors from solid colored stock?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Which does Winter count as? is she even a multi??

She has magenta tips to her fins.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd like to see more on the bad. My boy is a pretty cambodian, just his body has almost dalmation like spots.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Ideally they will have three colors and there will not be a consistent "pattern". We often see the BF pattern in a multi fish. As long as the pattern only shows in two of the three fins we are good. If you get say a red band in all three fins.. but no clean separation in colors so figure the multi is where to put them they will be moved to the BF class as with three fins it is officially a BF with a bad pattern. Same will happen if you have a thin white or other color band on the edges. Two fins ok.. but add the third and you are back as a non competitive BF.

And red wash is also not acceptable. A blue fish with a lot of red is not a multi but a bad blue.


----------

